# Apex 8 spec question



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

Your axle to axle is long and brace height is short. Probably means your pulling less weight as well. Look up mathews apex 8 specs off mathews web page so you know where to find them.

Put twist in both cable and string. Its all trial and error until you get a feel of what your doing. You will be getting close when your brace height is 8". Then time the cam. Do you know how to time the cam?

Putting in twists in your cables shrinks axle to axle increases brace height faster than putting them in the strings.


----------



## j0em0z (Feb 19, 2013)

swbuckmaster said:


> Your axle to axle is long and brace height is short. Probably means your pulling less weight as well. Look up mathews apex 8 specs off mathews web page so you know where to find them.
> 
> Put twist in both cable and string. Its all trial and error until you get a feel of what your doing. You will be getting close when your brace height is 8". Then time the cam. Do you know how to time the cam?
> 
> Putting in twists in your cables shrinks axle to axle increases brace height faster than putting them in the strings.


actually if your ata is longer than it should be it means that the limbs are at a more relaxed state and the force to pull or poundage would increase and yes, if you put too much twist in the cables he is going to have to time out his cam. not trying to be smart I knew what you meant but I was afraid that he might have gotten confused. I don't how much he knew about equipment.


----------



## CarbonelementRK (Dec 30, 2011)

Well to be honest.....Im learning. Ive always been the nascar driver....By that I mean I drive and other ppl have always worked on my car lol. I know pretty much everything else besides this. I do not know how to time the cam.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

You have two tiny holes in your bottom cam. They need to be set parallel to your string. I use a tiny nail and a string and just eye ball it.
I stick the nail in the bottom hole and tie string to it then pull string tight till it goes through the second hole. If the cam is out the string wont be parallel with bow string. You can also use an arrow.

The timing on a single cam controls nock travel and efficiency of the cam. 

If your tunning for 1/4" draw length between cam sizes make sure you have correct cam and fudge the axle to axle brace height those are aprox* but time the cam it controls nock travel.

Your two holes









In that photo you would put twists in cable and take twists out of string "if" you we're close to brace height.


----------



## CarbonelementRK (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks swbuckmaster. The draw is 28". My actual draw is a tad short, about 27 3/4 to 27 13/16. With the way the specs are right now, ata 42 5/8 ata and brace height 7 3/4 ( thats from the deepest part of the grip to the inside of the center serving on the string) off the top of your head do you think its closer to being my actual draw length (27 3/4ish). Because it feels spot on draw length wise. I dont have a draw board or i would know this :embara:. I guess I need to build one.. Ill check the holes and do thing string thing though. I will add that I have not shot it through paper, walk back tuned or done any kind of tuning yet. If it all tunes good and since the draw "feels" good can I just leave it be?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

If the draw feels good just get it timed and your good to go. 

Working on those bows are a breeze

Good luck


----------



## CarbonelementRK (Dec 30, 2011)

Ok I'll give it a whirl. I did get a chance to tune a lil bit this afternoon. I shot it through paper and it was perfect. Haven't walk back tuned yet but there is something I would like to run by you. I set the rest like normal with the bottom of the shaft at the bottom of the Berger hole. Setting my nock 1/8 maybe 3/16 high. I had a slight nock low. Out of lack of time I just dropped my rest a lil bit and it fixed it. The center of my shaft is now at the bottom of the Berger hole. Top of the shaft is cutting the hole in half putting my nock height at 5/16. Shot it out to 50 yards and from what I can see arrow flight is really good. My question is, is my arrow to low on the Berger hole or is it within tolerance? I'm shooting 5575 pro hunters. I'm not crazy about my nock point being that high but if it's flyin perfect then I don't care.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

They do tune nock high but it sounds like the cam is still not right to give you 5/16 high nock height


----------



## CarbonelementRK (Dec 30, 2011)

Ok everything seems to be good now. Got the cam timed and everything tuned. One more question, Does it seem weird that a 5575 pro hunter cut to 28.25 including the hd pin nock with 100 grain tip would tune out of the bow at 70 lbs? im using a hamskea with a trophy taker .012 blade with about 2inches of over draw. It seems that it would be a tad underspined.


----------



## CarbonelementRK (Dec 30, 2011)

The rest is setup to be up cable actuated. I dont have it fixed. If that info matters...


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

If it tunes down the middle at mathews 13/16 away from riser then its probably fine. 

There not the fastest bow


----------



## CarbonelementRK (Dec 30, 2011)

It tuned at 3/4. I started at 13/16 but had a lil bit of a tear. Most of my other Mathews have ended up around 3/4 give or take a lil.


----------



## Btank (Aug 25, 2010)

I just had to send my cable back to have one made at 44.5. 45 is tooo long. Had the cable twisted to the point of almost bunching up just to make 42-1/4 ata and cam timed. My bh was still off about an 1/8. And 58lbs on 60lb limbs.


----------



## CarbonelementRK (Dec 30, 2011)

So your brace height was under spec at 7 7/8 and your draw was 2lbs less. So im guessing this could be the reason my bow felt nothing like 70lbs. I dont have a scale but it felt like 60lbs maxed out with 70lb limbs. I figured that with my bh being 5/16 out (7 11/16) that it would pull more poundage. Could someone she some light on this? Was I pulling more or less weight?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

Im confused
You said in one sentance your brace is 7 7/8 thats 1/8 inch out of spec not 5/16 out

If brace is short it wont pull its max poundage. 

Anyway the bows specs are just aprox guidlines. So if its set to 8" brace and wont pull 70 and thats what you want to fix put a few twists in cable and then put a few twists in string to get it back in time and have it something like 8 1/8 inch brace or what ever makes it pull 70 lbs.

I tune for draw length and dont care about lbs the bow pulls. Then tune the arrows to the bow.

Hope that helps


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

If you pm me your phone number ill help you out if your still confused


----------



## CarbonelementRK (Dec 30, 2011)

pm sent


----------

